
Bjarne Stroustrup warns of dangerous future plans for his C++ (2018) - n-izem
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/06/18/bjarne_stroustrup_c_plus_plus/
======
watergatorman
See: "Hints on programming language design" by C.A.R. Hoare Report Number: CS-
TR-73-403 Stanford University, Department of Computer Science <CS-
TR-73-403.pdf>

Simplicity, readability, and so much more.

------
watergatorman
See: Niklaus Wirth "On The Design of Programming Languages" Procedures of the
IFIP Congress 74, pp. 386-393 <PLHistoryGoodDesign.PDF>

------
dgemm
This language has been bolting on every trendy new thing in computer science
for _over 30 years_. To be on-theme, I think that ship has already sailed.

~~~
ncmncm
Yet, somehow, programs in C++17 are nicer than in 14, or '11, or '03, or '98,
and using it gets more fun each round.

It is hard to delete old cruft, although some of that is happening. But nobody
needs to use the old stuff.

